# Villas at Treetops (Poconos) - 2006 fees



## Cayuga (Jan 25, 2006)

I have a 2 bedroom lockoff unit and called to verify the fees for this year. It was a bit of a shock that the fees have gone up from about $523 to $560. That's over a 7% increase of about $37 dollars!! They claim taxes, insurance,and unit refurbishments are the main reasons!
Anyone else out there own at this facility! Reactions?


----------



## davhu1 (Jan 25, 2006)

My 2 bedrooms in Atlantic City went from $500 to $550 (10%).  The gave the same reasons: insurance, tax and maintenance.  However, the last increase has been more than 10 years and no special assessments during that time.


----------



## Cayuga (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm a relatively new owner. I called and asked for a history of fees for the last 3-4 years. It was shocking to see the pattern of increases. If I had known they were raising fees an average of 7-8% per year, I doubt I would have bought - even resale!

Here is what I found out for my 2 bedroom lockoff:

2003 - $454
2004 - $489
2005 - $523
2006 - $560

That's an increase of over a hundred dollars in the last THREE years!!


----------

